# 15K lumen TK Monster owners thread



## PsychoBunny (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys, I thought I would start a thread for owners of Modamag's 
15K lument TK Monster.
Please contribute your thoughts, experience, opinions and just general
discussion on this light.
I just ordered one myself, so I'm not a legit owner since I dont actually have my furry paws on it yet!! 

I know there are other threads about this light, but I would like this one
to be specific to owners thoughts and feedbacks.

So, how are you guys liking your TKM?


----------



## alantch (May 4, 2009)

3 words, Big, Heavy, BRIGHT.
Pic below show's it's relative size to my other lights, from left-to-right : 6P w/A19 and KT turbohead, M6, Mac Mini HID and Sceptre. The M6 used to be my biggest light - now it's seems puny by comparison.






One thing to watch out for is the proximity of the '+' screw to the '-' plate at the '-' end of the battery holder. I've accidentally shorted them in the course of screwing the tailcap on. I've since found a small plastic cap to cover the '+' screw and it's now ok. Other then this, it's AWESOME. Good for building up your arm muscles too!


----------



## Patriot (May 4, 2009)

I thought these sold out....I guess not?


----------



## hamheart (May 4, 2009)

i got the first one, and it's aw inspiring.


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 4, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I thought these sold out....I guess not?


 
I thought so too.
If you want one, send him a PM :huh:


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 4, 2009)

alantch said:


> 3 words, Big, Heavy, BRIGHT.
> Pic below show's it's relative size to my other lights, from left-to-right : 6P w/A19 and KT turbohead, M6, Mac Mini HID and Sceptre. The M6 used to be my biggest light - now it's seems puny by comparison.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice pic, thanks for posting.

I have some liquid plastic stuff that you brush on. Supposed to be good
for electrical stuff too.
Could I use that to cover that screw to shield it? (if mine has the screw
that is)


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 4, 2009)

hamheart said:


> i got the first one, and it's aw inspiring.


 
How do you operate it w/o making the bulb blow?

I am guessing you need to turn it on low and leave it there for a
few seconds before going the high!?

How do you prevent it from starting on high when you first turn it on?


----------



## alantch (May 4, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Nice pic, thanks for posting.
> 
> I have some liquid plastic stuff that you brush on. Supposed to be good
> for electrical stuff too.
> ...


As long as it'll make the screw non-conductive, it should be OK. Personally, I prefer a physical cover over a thin layer of non-conductive material with 33 volts. 



PsychoBunny said:


> How do you operate it w/o making the bulb blow?
> 
> I am guessing you need to turn it on low and leave it there for a
> few seconds before going the high!?
> ...


I rest the batteries for half a day before using them. They'll likely blow the bulb hot off the charger. Turn it on for about 20 to 30 seconds each on the low and medium settings before going to high. To make sure it turns on again at low, switch it off while on low. Another way is to remove the power - this will reset the circuit.


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 4, 2009)

alantch said:


> As long as it'll make the screw non-conductive, it should be OK. Personally, I prefer a physical cover over a thin layer of non-conductive material with 33 volts.
> 
> 
> I rest the batteries for half a day before using them. They'll likely blow the bulb hot off the charger. Turn it on for about 20 to 30 seconds each on the low and medium settings before going to high. To make sure it turns on again at low, switch it off while on low. Another way is to remove the power - this will reset the circuit.


 
When you first turn it on, does it default to high, or low?

Also, how to you perfer to charge your cells?

P.S. I assume you are using protected cells in this thing?
With 8 li-ions, you could have one heck of a pipe bomb!!

I only have a crapy $10.00 charger that will only do 2 at a time!!


----------



## fiftycalibre (May 4, 2009)

I believe the cells are unprotected, as they are LiMn, which are much safer cells.

I am about to put in an order soon...DAMN YOU PSYCHOBUNNY! Your similar thought process convinced me that I "need" one of these babies!

I'm going to order a decent quality charger. 2 cells at a time should be enough for me. I'm quite patient (more like forgetful).

Good thing you are asking all these questions. Saves me from looking stupid by asking them :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## alantch (May 4, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> When you first turn it on, does it default to high, or low?
> 
> Also, how to you perfer to charge your cells?
> 
> ...


From a reset circuit, it always starts on low. If you forget, reset. Otherwise, it'll start with the last on state. modamag provides Konion cells from Sony with the light, which are unprotected cells so you have to be aware of the risks of using them and not to deplete them too much to preserve their useful life. I only have the 2-bay charger (WF-139) from AW, so that's what I use to charge the batteries. It's slow but it works ok, for me at least.


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 4, 2009)

alantch said:


> From a reset circuit, it always starts on low. If you forget, reset. Otherwise, it'll start with the last on state. modamag provides Konion cells from Sony with the light, which are unprotected cells so you have to be aware of the risks of using them and not to deplete them too much to preserve their useful life. I only have the 2-bay charger (WF-139) from AW, so that's what I use to charge the batteries. It's slow but it works ok, for me at least.


 

How stupid of me, sorry, I know those Sony bats are unprotected.
I am not at all used to these batts!! I assumed folks were experimenting
with different ones.
Are these the same batts used in laptops?

Would the Pila charger work for these?


----------



## Illum (May 4, 2009)

I think its time to give this thread a bump
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159324


----------



## american lockpicker (May 5, 2009)

When I first read the title I thought it was 15 lumens not 15,000 and came in here to see why someone would want a light that dim.


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 5, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> When I first read the title I thought it was 15 lumens not 15,000 and came in here to see why someone would want a light that dim.


 

LOL!!! 

No, quite the opposite!

I am hoping this will be the holy grail and the cure for my "lumen lust"!!

Unless of course, someone comes along and torments me with a brighter
torch!! :candle:


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 15, 2009)

Got mine yesterday 
Wow! this thing really is a monster.
I cant even flash it in my yard w/o setting off all the dogs in my
neighborhood! oo:
It does indeed pump out some lumens, and throws better than I
thought.
Now all I have to do is figure out how to do the 12V conversion
so I can play with different bulbs


----------



## fiftycalibre (May 16, 2009)

Mine was just finished!

It will hopefully arrive sometime next week. Shipping halfway around the world sucks, because I'm impatient!


----------



## Zdenka (May 16, 2009)

The light looks like a Monster! I'd like to see some screenshots of the light in action if that's possible! :wave:


----------



## fiftycalibre (May 27, 2009)

My lightsaber went out of control


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 28, 2009)

Head's Up


----------



## CaveDude (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay folks, we've got a new TKM owner here! This thing is the very definition of madness! I swear every time I load this thing up and flick it on, I feel like I'm touching off a bomb :devil::devil:.


----------

